# R35 Coils



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

After 6 R35 coils .

thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There getting old now and the odd one fail so I'd be tempted to buy a new set.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes I’ve just purchased a set 
Hitachi igc0079 I think they’re the right ones and same as oem Nissan branded . I think lol .


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much were they? Who supplies them for reference?


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Fits Nissan GT-R 3.8L V6 (09-16) Direct Ignition Coil HITACHI IGC0079 / IGC 0079 | eBay


<p>Direct Ignition Coil </p> <p>New - HITACHI</p> <p>IGC0079</p> <p>3.8L V6 GAS DOHC Turbocharged</p>.



www.ebay.co.uk





£300 ish


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems decent enough, not worth risking 10 year old ones that might be more hassle than there worth.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Contact RB Motorsport they have Genuine Hitachi in stock.


----------

